# What does it mean when a cat licks you?!



## catrinka88 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello, I am curious what it means when my little kitten licks me! Is it love or is he trying to wash me lol? Or could its even be just to leave his scent as we have another kitten? 

Buddy sleeps on my chest every night, and in the morning he rests his head on my cheek and starts licking my face and ears! I will move my face but he is adamant on doing it! 

He is just too cute sometimes!


----------



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

That's adorable!!!! 

I like to think it's a sign of affection, but I'm probably wrong. I kiss Lily on the nose/head and she 'air kisses' me back, so interpret that how you like! 

Cats are funny creatures!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

catrinka88 said:


> Hello, I am curious what it means when my little kitten licks me! Is it love or is he trying to wash me lol? Or could its even be just to leave his scent as we have another kitten?
> 
> Buddy sleeps on my chest every night, and in the morning he rests his head on my cheek and starts licking my face and ears! I will move my face but he is adamant on doing it!
> 
> He is just too cute sometimes!


It means he loves you very much!


----------



## MrsWright (Oct 4, 2012)

Our little one does this. I'm hoping it means he loves us, And not that we are dirty lol. So cute.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

As adult cats wash each other when they get on well, I take it as a sign of approval and acceptance into the cat tribe.


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats cute!! 

Luna will jump up while I am putting the baby to sleep and lick/ groom his head a bit and then settle down to sleep! Yesterday I laid out his clothes on the bed while I bathed him. When I went back to get the clothes, she had dragged both items to her sleeping spot, arranged them comfortably and was snoring on top of them!


----------

